

It was a low-down, no-good godawful bailout. But it paid. - signa11
http://www.washingtonpost.com/business/it-was-a-low-down--no-good-godawful-bailout-but-it-paid/2011/07/05/gIQAbmIZ3H_print.html

======
david927
_Not only did it forestall a worldwide financial meltdown..._

Yeah, great. It forestalled it. And when it comes it will be much worse. Those
"too big to fail" are bigger (and thus riskier) than ever.

